# Chocolate brindle? Help please



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

could someone recommend a good breeder/bloodline for a chocolate brindle... I love the look but I cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

No reputable breeder is going to breed for any specific color. They breed for all other traits like temperment, etc. but never for color. They just come out however they were meant to. My opinion would be to find a rescue that is brindle and save him from being put to sleep. If your hell bent on a puppy DO NOT buy one just because of the color. If you find a "breeder" that will breed for color run away, chances are they dont know what they are doing and you will always have a dog with alot of health problems.

good luck with your search.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Where are you located? Your going to hear alot dont buy just based on color and to an extent I agree. However if that is truly what you are looking for there is really no problem in it. Now breeding for color is one thing but you are buying a dog, not breeding it. I dont know anyone breeding for brindles, best bet is going to be look around, you will just have to find one.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

I fully understand that a good breeder doesnt breed for color but dogs do have tendency's in the color of pups they put out and in every litter I have seen lately the brindle color seems to be getting less common I havnt seen really any brindle pups much less chocolate brindle... Im just looking for a breeder that at least occassionally has a brindle pup and is a good breeder


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I understand your question, you want to know what kennel/bloodline is known for producing this color. Ive been looking for a chocolate pup myself, and have been doing alot of research. Im sure you know rescuing is always a option,so I dont need to "beat a dead horse in the ground." I know the Castillo bloodline mainly produces red/rednose, chocolate red nose. I dont know what you like in an APBT, but this bloodline produces larger pitbulls with conformation. Castillo bloodline consist mainly of OFRN lines. Im not to sure about the chocolate brindle though, that is very rare. I dont have the links but, you can google Anchor Chain Kennels, First Step Kennels, and California Pits. These kennels are based on this bloodline. I hope this helps, good luck!!!!:goodpost:


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Where are you located? Your going to hear alot dont buy just based on color and to an extent I agree. However if that is truly what you are looking for there is really no problem in it. Now breeding for color is one thing but you are buying a dog, not breeding it. I dont know anyone breeding for brindles, best bet is going to be look around, you will just have to find one.


Your right, to an extent. Gotta like how your dog looks lol. I went looking for a blue and ended up with a blue brindle. He was the only brindle in the litter. Good luck with your find.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

onegrenade0321 said:


> I fully understand that a good breeder doesnt breed for color but dogs do have tendency's in the color of pups they put out and in every litter I have seen lately the brindle color seems to be getting less common I havnt seen really any brindle pups much less chocolate brindle... Im just looking for a breeder that at least occassionally has a brindle pup and is a good breeder


This seems odd to me. I have mostly brindle dogs from a few different bloodlines, including a chocolate brindle. I don't chose a dog based on color just happens most of mine are brindle. I think if you look around you should come across a good breeder that might have brindle pups for sale. Is there any certain bloodline or traits you are looking for besides color? That is a good place to start and then finding some good breeders with those lines and who's dogs posses what you want in a pup, then you can see what color they have.

I guess with the blue fad it could be hard to find brindle or any other color, at least some people tell me they are having difficulties in finding a breeder without blue dogs. The average person usually doesn't know where to look. Some people have said brindles don't show well either because it is hard to see muscle definition. So they won't chose a brindle dog. I've never had a problem showing mine and they place just fine, so I think its all in their head.


----------



## msbrittany_6 (Feb 2, 2008)

i finally found a chocolate puppy but i've still been looking for chocolate brindles with a black nose or red brindles i think the blues are being over bred we need to bring back the old original colors


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

When were there "original" colors? I've never heard of this.. what are these "original" colors =[. I must have been lost when these colors were made original.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

msbrittany_6 said:


> i finally found a chocolate puppy but i've still been looking for chocolate brindles with a black nose or red brindles i think the blues are being over bred we need to bring back the old original colors


The colors have not changed or been added to they are as they have always been. Yes there are a ton more BYBs it seems now though than in the past breeding specifically for color and more so it seems for blue and red nose dogs sadly not taking into consideration the total dog. Stay clear of breeders ONLY breeding for color is the best advice I can give.

It is OK that you have a preference and like certain ones but make sure to look at the total dog past the color.

Brindle is very common and their are soooooo many shades and variations of it.
My Patcheeno's sired a litter that had all brindles and not one the same exact color.

If you are specifically looking for a color find a breeder that breeds quality dogs first off that may have dogs that carry and produce what you are looking for.

You will find plenty of Chocolate brindle red nose pups out there. 
You will find Mahogany Brindle black nose pups and ;like I said many other variations as well
here are some color charts for you to look at:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm
http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

msbrittany_6 said:


> i finally found a chocolate puppy but i've still been looking for chocolate brindles with a black nose or red brindles i think the blues are being over bred we need to bring back the old original colors


I'd have to agree with what PatchoPits said. I've had chocolate/red brindles and I don't think brindles are in short order. As Patcho stated her male sired a litter of varying shades of brindles and I've seen that before, entire litters of brindles from chocolate, red to buckskin red nose in one litter and I've also seen the varying colors with the black nose litters.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> I've seen that before, entire litters of brindles from chocolate, red to buckskin red nose in one litter and I've also seen the varying colors with the black nose litters.


Here ya go... both red nose and black nose brindles 
MY babies:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Here ya go... both red nose and black nose brindles
> MY babies:


They are all precious. Do you have any pics of them older? Man they are so cute and they've got nice builds and heads. Not too fine and not overdone. :love2:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! They will be 16 months old on Feb 8th

There are a lot of picts of the two I kept from the litter in the gallery. The newest threads are titled:
*Touche' * who is on my signature
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/pictures/5431-touche.html
the other is 
*Bodacious* who is also on my avatar
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/pictures/5433-bodacious.html
Take a peek


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice! Everything is perfect about them (IMO of course). Bodacious reminds me of my female in the 1st 2 pics, the head, color and ears.

I think that if people have some patience and take the time to check around then they will find what they want, all the way around, color included. I've never seen brindle dogs as rare at all. I sure love them, heck I love them all without regard to color but I always seem drawn to the brindle color too. I just wouldn't pick on it, whatever pup I think is the best I'd pick no matter the color.

I never posted any yet. 








Boogieman/Going light









Hammonds (Alligator & 1/4 Boudreaux/Chinaman)

Maybe the lines will be of some help.

Here is the one in my avatar older of course, being handled by his co-owner. Although he isn't a chocolate or red brindle red nose.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Old_Blood Your kids are nice looking too and thanks for the compliments.



> I think that if people have some patience and take the time to check around then they will find what they want, all the way around, color included. I've never seen brindle dogs as rare at all. I sure love them, heck I love them all without regard to color but I always seem drawn to the brindle color too. I just wouldn't pick on it, whatever pup I think is the best I'd pick no matter the color.


 Good advice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Old_Blood Your kids are nice looking too and thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Good advice!:thumbsup:


Thanks. That 2nd female did not work out too good. 

We really need a thread for all the stunningly stripped dogs! There is just so many variations of brindle almost every brindle dog is unique.









E.Crenshaw


----------

